# Michael Jackson and police brutality



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 31, 2003)

Jackson claims he was abused and had his shoulder "dislocated" while being processed by police.  Yet after his booking he was filmed leaving the police station...apparently not in any pain...and was seen waving at fans as he walked towards his car.

Now film footage shows he was inside the station and apparently in quite a cheerful mood.

Can we believe anything from this guy?

Thoughts?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Jackson claims he was abused and had his shoulder "dislocated" while being processed by police.  Yet after his booking he was filmed leaving the police station...apparently not in any pain...and was seen waving at fans as he walked towards his car.
> 
> Now film footage shows he was inside the station and apparently in quite a cheerful mood.
> ...



Standard operating procedure for any lawyer. Put the case in front of the media and make the police look bad.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Standard operating procedure for any lawyer. Put the case in front of the media and make the police look bad. *


The police already look bad; because, they are saying how they are going to prosecute this false report to the fullest extent of the law. Maybe sobody should explain to them that he never filed a report. He just said it on 60 minutes. They might not realize it now, but there is a difference.  
Sean


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 31, 2003)

> SANTA BARBARA, Calif. (AP) -- The sheriff Wednesday strongly denied Michael Jackson was roughed up by jailers during his arrest, and threatened to press charges against the pop star for making a false accusation against an officer.
> 
> Santa Barbara County Sheriff Jim Anderson said he asked the state attorney general to investigate the allegations Jackson leveled during an interview on Sunday's "60 Minutes."
> 
> ...



That's perfect 

I hope he goes down like a hot brick, personally.  As far as the "bruising and dislocated shoulder" bit, puleeease.  He was moving both of his arms just fine while in cuffs and after he was out of them.  Dislocations kind of make that impossible.

The bruise on his arm -- another pile of dung.  Cuffs don't bruise that way...and they also don't bruise in the *location*.  That was halfway up his forearm, which an analyst pointed out was more then likely caused from him shaking hands with fans leaving the jail through opening in his vehicle's window.

Keep digging, Michael...keep digging


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 31, 2003)

If Mr. Anderson did that, Jackson's lawer would parade every black and hispanic male that ever so much as bumped their shin at that station.If you don't think they will drag a few embarassing skeletons out of the closet, I've got a bridge to sell you.
Sean


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 1, 2004)

In previous interviews, Mr. Jackson has stated that he uses heavy makeup to cover his uneven skin pigmentation.

So- what was and what was not makeup in that photo?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 2, 2004)

If you haven't noticed Mr. Jackson is one of those slight framed people that have a tendancy to injure themselves just dancing. You may not realize this but the police tend to be slight bullies as a rule. The two didn't mix well, but in this case, when Mr. Jackson complains, everyone listens.
Sean


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *If you haven't noticed Mr. Jackson is one of those slight framed people that have a tendancy to injure themselves just dancing. You may not realize this but the police tend to be slight bullies as a rule. The two didn't mix well, but in this case, when Mr. Jackson complains, everyone listens.
> Sean *



No Really, the police being a bullies?  Explain?


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 2, 2004)

The bruising I can believe.  Some folks bruise just breathing.  As far as the dislocated shoulder...that's a crock and MOST of us know it.  Had the shoulder beeb truly dislocated MJ would have been taken directly to the hospital and there would have been outrageous media coverage of the slow speed ambulance ride to the ER.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm gonna refuse to believe that anyone can be so naive not to believe a man who is seriously faced with some serious charges and who could have his entire life ruined to find some way to get out of the trouble he's in. Accusing the police of brutality in hopes of getting himself outta trouble... geez... but yeah it's a lawyers job to find a way to get and keep his million-dollar paying client out of jail.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 2, 2004)

Well claiming it in a public forum is just as bad.  Jackson looks like he is in for it in a bad way.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 2, 2004)

Michael Jackson and his lawyers are sleazes? Holy crap, dude. Who'd a guessed?


----------



## TonyM. (Jan 3, 2004)

Michael Jackson has turned into such a self mutilated freak that he has nothing to say on any subject I want to hear. He needs help badly as he has become a danger to himself and others.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 4, 2004)

lol ya he is out of control


----------

